# Intel HD Graphics & i3 540



## nenadlalos83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have this two components and im interest in how to install working video driver. Im starting with freeBSD 8.2 and latest posible KDE. Any suggestions?


----------



## vermaden (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, the driver for Core i3/i3/i7 Intel HD graphics is in the works and will be available after FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE is ready, so about after the september somewhere.


----------



## nenadlalos83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thx for the reply. Can I do something else with those two components while waiting for the drivers finish to get propertly KDE or GNOME GUI?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 28, 2011)

nenadlalos83 said:
			
		

> Thx for the reply. Can I do something else with those two components while waiting for the drivers finish to get propertly KDE or GNOME GUI?



you can run vesa. no acceleration with that one though


----------



## ericchern (Aug 14, 2011)

X-window can't get 1366x768 resolution with Intel HD Graphics of i3.


----------



## chuvy (Aug 18, 2011)

If you want, you can try this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU
But be careful it beta.
It work at my i3 370M.


----------

